# नियम एवं सूचनाएं > मंच के नियम >  मंच के सामान्य नियम।

## pathfinder

*हिंदी विचार मंच के विषय मे सामान्य जानने योग्य बातें*



*मंच का परिचय :*

"हिंदी विचार मंच" में आप सभी का स्वागत है। "हिंदी विचार मंच" एक ऐसा मंच है जहाँ आप अपनी जिज्ञासा, विचारों और जानकारियों का आदान प्रदान सरल भाषा में कर सकते हैं। सबकी समझ में आने वाली व्यवहारिक भाषा के लिए हम सभी सदस्यों का साझा प्रयास यह होना चाहिए कि हम सभी प्रकार की प्रविष्टियाँ हिंदी भाषा (देवनागरी लिपि) में ही करें। हमें यह भी ध्यान में रखना चाहिए कि यह एक हिंदी मंच है, जहाँ तक हो सके हिंदी में प्रविष्टि करें। हिंदी ना लिख पाने की स्थिति में किसी भी प्रबंधन सदस्य से संपर्क करें। हिंदी लिखने के लिए इस लिंक का प्रयोग करें। इस लिंक के प्रयोग पर जो नई खिड़की खुले, वहाँ रोमन में लिखिए और स्पेस-बार दबाते ही शब्द हिंदी में बदलते जायेंगे, उसके बाद इस हिंदी लेख को नक़ल (कोपी ) करके मंच मे प्रविष्टियाँ करने के लिए इसे चिपका (पेस्ट कर) दीजिये।

फोरम पर दिए गये किसी भी प्रकार के तरीके से अगर आपको किसी भी तरह का नुकसान होता है तो हमारी कोई जिमेदारी नही है । 
फोरम पर दी गई जानकारी कृपया अपने विवेक व सोच समझकर उपयोग में लें।
English Section को छोड़कर मंच के अन्य किसी भी विभाग में रोमन व अंग्रेजी में सूत्र का नाम एवं सूत्र की मुख्य प्रविष्टि स्वीकार्य नहीं है ।
मंच मे नया सूत्र स्थापित करने के लिए किसी भी सदस्य को कम से कम 100 प्रविष्टियाँ करना अनिवार्य है।
विश्व व्यापी कापी राइट अधिकार सुरक्षा सम्बन्धित गतिविधियों को देखते हुए हम मंच के सदस्यों से अपेक्षा करते हैं कि वे ऐसी कोई भी सामग्री चित्र, चलचित्र प्रकाशित ना करें 
जिस पर अन्य साइट का नाम, लोगो अथवा चिन्ह आदि लिखा/लगा हो।

*हिंदी विचार मंच के मुख्य विभाग इस प्रकार हैं:-*

1. नियम एवं सूचनाएं – यह खण्ड मंच का सूचना पट है । इस खण्ड में मंच के प्रशासक द्वारा मंच के नियमों और मंच में आये किसी बदलाव के बारे में समय समय पर जानकारी दी जाती है । सभी सदस्यों से अपेक्षा है कि वे मंच में भ्रमण करते समय इस खण्ड का भी अवलोकन अवश्य कर लें ताकि उन्हें नवीनतम नियमों और व्यवस्थाओं/सुविधाओं के बारे में जानकारी मिलती रहे । इस विभाग में सूत्र बनाने के अधिकार मात्र मंच -प्रशासक के पास हैं। 

2. मंच प्रतियोगिताएं – इस विभाग में मंच में होने वाली अनेक प्रकार की प्रतियोगिताओं से सम्बंधित सूत्र और जांनकारी मिलेगी।

3. प्रबंधन – इस विभाग में मंच को प्रयोग करने के विषय में सम्पूर्ण जानकरी कई सूत्रों के माध्यम से उपलब्ध कराई गयी है।  इसके अतिरिक्त इस विभाग में मंच की उन्नति के विषय में सुझाव या मंच सम्बन्धी समस्याओं को दूर करने के विषय में चर्चा हेतु नवीन सूत्र/प्रविष्टियाँ भी की जा सकती हैं।

4. चिकित्सा – यह विभाग स्वास्थ्य संबंधी जानकारियों के आदान प्रदान के लिए बनाया गया है। सदस्य स्वास्थ्य संबंधी जानकारियों के आदान प्रदान के लिए इस विभाग में सूत्रों का निर्माण कर सकते हैं। विशेष अनुरोध यह है कि सदस्य किसी भी प्रकार की उपचार संबंधी जानकारी प्रस्तुत करते समय ध्यान रखेंगे कि उनके द्वारा प्रस्तुत की गयी जानकारी को अपनाने वाले सदस्यों को किसी भी प्रकार का शारीरिक दोष नहीं होगा। अनुरोध यह भी है कि सदस्य इस विभाग में प्रस्तुत उपचारों को किसी प्रशिक्षित चिकित्सक से डिस्कस करने के बाद ही उपयोग में लायें।

5. सामान्य मंच – मंच के इस विभाग में ज्ञान,विज्ञान , स्वास्थ्य ,साहित्य,मनोरंजन आदि की श्रेष्ठ प्रविष्टियाँ संजोई गईं हैं। इस विभाग में किसी भी प्रकार की वयस्क वार्ता, लेख, चित्र अथवा चलचित्र वर्जित हैं।

6. तकनीकी मंच – सदस्यों को तकनीकी जानकारियों मुहैया करने के उद्देश्य से इस उपयोगी विभाग का सृजन किया गया है। इस विभाग में आवश्यक सूत्रों का निर्माण कर के सदस्य कंप्यूटर अथवा अन्य कोई इलेक्ट्रानिक गैजेट से सम्बंधित तकनीकी जाकारियों का आदान प्रदान कर सकते हैं।

7. English Section – In this section all simple rules of "हिंदी विचार" forum are applicable. For better quality of this section, following rules are also added:
(a) Hindi (devnagri) is not allowed in English Section.
(b) English/Roman threads & posts are allowed. 

In case of violation of above rules, this section can be closed for such members.

----------


## pathfinder

*प्रविष्टि संख्या के अनुसार मंच की स्वचलित प्रक्रिया द्वारा दी जाने वाली पदवियों का विवरण :-*

जिन सदस्यों को प्रविष्टि संख्या के आधार पर उपाधियाँ प्राप्त हुयी हैं, उनसे अनुरोध है कि अपनी उपाधि की गरिमा को ध्यान में रख कर ही प्रविष्टियाँ करें। जो सदस्य अपनी उपाधि के अनुसार आचरण नहीं करेंगे उन्हें प्रविष्टि संख्या के आधार पर स्वतः मिलने वाली उपाधि की व्यवस्था से अलग कर दिया जायेगा, तत्पश्चात उनकी प्रविष्टि संख्या में वृद्धि होने के बावजूद उपाधि में कोई तरक्की नहीं दी जायेगी।

*नियामकों का चयन :-*

मंच प्रबंधन को आये दिन सदस्यों के ऐसे संदेश प्राप्त होते हैं जिनमे वो नियामकों की चयन प्रक्रिया के विषय मे जानकारी प्राप्त करना चाहते हैं, इसलिए सदस्यों की इस प्रकार जिज्ञासा को शांत करने के लिए नियामकों की चयन प्रक्रिया का संक्षिप्त विवरण दिया जा रहा है ।
समय समय पर नियामकों का चयन स्वयम शीर्ष प्रबंधन द्वारा किया जाता है एवं सभी नियामक मंच के सदस्यों में से ही चुने जाते हैं । नियामकों के चयन में सदस्यों की भाषा, ज्ञान, फोरम पर सदस्यों के प्रति व्यवहार एवं सहयता भाव, मंच के प्रति प्रतिबद्धता और प्रबंधन के प्रति सहयोग आदि की परख की जाती है। नियामकों का कार्य सभी सदस्यों को मंच-भ्रमण के दौरान आने वाली समस्याओं का निवारण एवं मंच के नियमों का पालन करते हुए एक स्वस्थ वातावरण उपलब्ध करवाना होता है। नियामकों का चयन केवल और केवल शीर्ष प्रबंधन द्वारा ही किया जाता है।

*मंच प्रबंधन के संरक्षित अधिकार :-*

हिंदी विचार मंच के पबंध-सदस्य से सम्बन्धित निम्न अधिकार सुरक्षित रखते हैं, जिनका प्रयोग आवश्यकतानुसार किया जाता है।

1-त्रुटिपूर्ण अथवा नियमविरुद्ध सूत्रों/प्रविष्टियों के सम्पादन का अधिकार।
2-त्रुटिपूर्ण ,विषय से हटकर अथवा नियमविरुद्ध सूत्रों/प्रविष्टियों को मिटाने का अधिकार।
3-अनुचित स्थान पर बने सूत्रों/प्रविष्टियों को सम्बन्धित विभाग मे स्थानांतरित करने का अधिकार ।
4-एक ही विषय पर बने सूत्रों को आपस मे विलय करने का अधिकार।
5-सदस्यों को बार बार नियम उल्लन्घन पर चेतावनी देने एवं फिर भी इसकी पुनरावृत्ति करने पर प्रतिबंधित करने का अधिकार।

यद्यपि मंच पर नियामक यथासम्भव नियमानुसार नियमन कार्य करते हैं लेकिन प्रविष्टियों और सदस्यों की संख्या को देखते हुए कुछ प्रविष्टियाँ या सूत्र नियमन से बच सकते हैं। इसके लिए सदस्यों से अपेक्षा जी जाती है कि वे त्रुटि-पूर्ण प्रविष्टियों अथवा सूत्रों की सूचना प्रबंधन सदस्यों तक अवश्य पहुंचाएंगे। 
शिकायत विभाग में किसी भी सदस्य के विरुद्ध कोई शिकायत आने पर सभी प्रबंधन सदस्य मिलकर एक राय से उनके विरुद्ध की जाने वाली कार्यवाही के विषय मे निर्णय लेते हैं. इसीलिए कहा जाता है कि शिकायत करें, इस से जो कुछ निर्णय लिया जायेगा वो बहुमत से एक राय होकर लिया जायेगा।


*वे अधिकार जो नियामकों को प्राप्त नहीं हैं :-*
नियामकों द्वारा की जाने वाली कार्यवाही मे निम्न अधिकारों का प्रयोग नहीं किया जा सकता इसलिए निम्न अधिकारों के प्रयोग द्वारा की जाने वाली कार्यवाही के लिए नियामकों को जिम्मेदार मानते हुए सूत्र निर्माण अथवा प्रविष्टि करना वर्जित है।

1-किसी सदस्य द्वारा दी गयी अथवा उसे प्राप्त रेप्युटेशन के सम्पादन का अधिकार।
2-सदस्यों का प्रयोक्ता नाम, अवतार, प्रोफाइल चित्र एवं हस्ताक्षर परिवर्तन का अधिकार।
3-किसी सदस्य को प्रविष्टि करने से रोकने का अधिकार ।
4-किसी सदस्य के लिए मंच के किसी विभाग मे प्रवेश निषेध करने का अधिकार।
5-सदस्यों के व्यक्तिगत संदेशों को उनके मित्र सूची तक सीमित करने का अधिकार।
6-किसी सदस्य को दी गयी चेतावनी वापिस लेने का अधिकार।
7-किसी प्रतिबंधित सदस्य का प्रतिबंध समाप्त करने का अधिकार।
8-किसी सदस्य की उपाधि मे परिवर्तन का अधिकार।

*रेप्युटेशन प्रणाली :-*
प्रविष्टियाँ पसंद आने पर सम्बन्धित सदस्य को धन्यवाद एवं उत्साहवर्धन हेतु हिंदी विचार मंच में रेप्युटेशन देने का प्राविधान है। 

रेप्युटेशन से सम्बन्धित जानकारी निम्नवत है:-

१- पंजीकरण के समय प्रत्येक सदस्य को दस रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स दिए जायेंगे।
२-सदस्य के प्रयोक्ता नियंत्रण कक्ष (user control panel) में कम से कम 50 पॉइंट होने पर ही प्रदर्शित होंगे।
३-कोई भी सदस्य कम से कम 50 प्रविष्टियाँ करने के बाद ही दूसरे सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन दे पायेगा।
४-आपके अपने न्यूनतम 10 रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स होने पर ही आपके द्वारा दी गयी रेप्युटेशन मानी जायेगी।
५-24 घंटे में अधिक से अधिक 5 सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स दिए जा सकते हैं । इससे अधिक सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन देने के लिए आपको 24 घंटे प्रतीक्षा करनी होगी।
६-एक ही सदस्य को दोबारा रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स देने से पहले आपको 5 अन्य सदस्यों को रेप्युटेशन पॉइंट्स देने होंगे। एक बार में अधिकतम 50 रेप्युटेशन पाइंट्स दिए जा सकते हैं।

*नोट:-इन नियमों में आवश्यकतानुसार परिवर्तन किया जा सकता है।*

----------


## pathfinder

मंच के सामान्य नियम |

 मित्रों, आप सभी को इस मंच पर भ्रमण में किसी प्रकार की समस्या न हो इसलिए अनुशासन बनाये रखने हेतु फोरम प्रबंधन ने कुछ सरल नियमों का विधान किया है। सभी सदस्यों से आशा की जाती है कि वे पंजीकरण के बाद प्रविष्टियाँ करने से पहले एक बार सभी नियमों को अवश्य पढें और सावधानीपूर्वक मंच का आनंद लें | नियमों के उल्लंघन पर अलग अलग प्रकार की अनुशासनात्मक कार्यवाही का प्रावधान है जिसके अंतर्गत किसी भी सदस्य को एक बार चेतावनी मिलने के बाद एक महीने के भीतर दूसरी चेतावनी मिलते ही स्वचलित प्रक्रिया के अंतर्गत वो सदस्य प्रतिबंधित हो जायेगा |

१-फोरम में निम्न वर्जित हैं।
अ - अश्लील एवं  नग्न-अर्धनग्न  चित्र-चलचित्र एवं चर्चा-वार्तालाप | 
आ -( क ) किसी उत्पाद का विज्ञापन, प्रचार अथवा आर्थिक लेनदेन से सम्बन्धित सामग्री|
( ख ) किसी भी दवा का विवरण अथवा सेवन हेतु दवा का नाम प्रदर्शन |
( ग ) नशीले पदार्थों के चित्र एवं इनके प्रचार/विवरण से सम्बन्धित सामग्री |
इ - वीभत्स, डरावने, बलात्कार, हत्या, आत्महत्या से सम्बन्धित सामग्री|
ई - किसी धर्म, जाति अथवा सम्प्रदाय विशेष के प्रति उपहासात्मक एवं द्वेष उत्पन्न करने वाली सामग्री|
उ -( क ) प्रबंधन सदस्यों के विषय में अपमानजनक अथवा उपहासात्मक सामग्री |इसके लिए कठोर दंड का विधान है | 
( ख ) मंच के किसी भी सदस्य के चरित्र-हनन, उपहासात्मक एवं द्वेष से सम्बन्धित सामग्री |
ऊ - घर एवं कार्यालय का पता अथवा फोन नम्बर| (व्यक्तिगत संदेशों में ऐसी जानकारियों का आदान-प्रदान अपने रिस्क पर ही करें)
ए - राष्ट्रीय अथवा अंतर्राष्ट्रीय स्तर पर प्रतिबंधित व्यक्तियों के विषय में सामग्री |
ऐ - मैत्री के लिए बनाए गए सूत्र एवं स्पाम की श्रेणी मे आने वाली प्रविष्टियाँ और सूत्र |
ओ - मंच के सदस्यों के नाम पर निर्मित सूत्र एवं सामग्री। 

२- मंच की किसी भी महिला सदस्य से मैत्री, प्रणय-निवेदन आदि का सार्वजनिक रूप से प्रस्ताव रखना अनुचित है| महिला सदस्य की अनुमति मिलने पर इस विषय पर व्यक्तिगत  संदेशों का आदान प्रदान किया जा सकता है परन्तु महिला सदस्य से शिकायत प्राप्त होने पर अनुशासनात्मक कार्यवाही की जायेगी |

३- किसी भी प्रविष्टि का विरोध करने के लिए अभद्र भाषा का प्रयोग करना वर्जित है | यदि आप किसी सूत्र/प्रविष्टि को पसंद नहीं करते तो उसकी सूचना शिकायत बटन दबाकर कारण सहित नियामकों तक पहुँचाएँ |

४- चूँकि नियामकों का चयन स्वयं शीर्ष प्रबंधन  द्वारा किया जाता है इसलिए नियामकों के चयन को लेकर सूत्र बनाना, विवाद एवं राजनीति करना वर्जित है |

५- मंच में पंजीकृत सदस्यों के प्रयोक्ता-नाम (आईडी), अवतार, प्रोफाइल चित्र एवं हस्ताक्षर में फोन नम्बर, गालियों का प्रयोग एवं अश्लील नाम व नग्न-अर्धनग्न चित्र प्रतिबंधित हैं | इस प्रकार के प्रयोक्ता-नाम, हस्ताक्षर एवं अवतार बिना किसी पूर्व सूचना के हटा/बदल दिए जायेंगे| ई-मेल पते पर कोई प्रतिबन्ध नहीं है।

६-चौपाल पर भ्रमण के दौरान चौपाल प्रभारियों के निर्देशों का पालन करें | कोई भी विवाद या विवाद की आशंका होने पर विवाद मे लिप्त एवं अन्य उत्तेजक  वार्ता करने वाले सदस्यों के विषय मे चौपाल प्रभारियों को कड़े निर्देश दिए गए हैं | जो सदस्य चौपाल के वातावरण को खराब करने का प्रयास करेंगे, चौपाल प्रभारी की शिकायत पर उनके लिए "आओ समय बिताएं" विभाग बंद कर दिया जायेगा |

७-मंच प्रबंधन अपने प्रत्येक सदस्य की निजता का पूरा सम्मान करता है, इसलिए किसी भी सदस्य को उसकी पहचान बताने के लिए विवश करना मना है | साथ ही सदस्यों से यह अपेक्षा भी जाती है कि वे किसी भी सदस्य की निजता से सम्बंधित जानकारियाँ जैसे सदस्य का  वास्तविक नाम, पता, दूरभाष-मोबाईल नं. आदि सार्वजनिक नहीं करेगें । ऐसा करने पर गंभीर अनुशासनात्मक कार्यवाही की जा सकती है।

८-मंच में सार्वजनिक रूप से टोरेंट, क्रेक, सीरियल, एवं पेच देना या इनकी मांग करना मना है|

९- किसी भी सॉफ्टवेयर को अपलोड करने से पहले उसके कॉपीराईट नियम के विषय में जानकारी अवश्य प्राप्त कर लें|

१०- मंच में सुझाये गए सभी प्रकार के उपायों को अपने क्षति पर ही अपनाएँ एवं कोई भी नया परीक्षण करने से पहले अपने डेटा का बैक-अप अवश्य ले लें, किसी भी प्रकार की हार्डवेयर अथवा डेटा क्षति होने पर मंच -प्रशासन या इसका कोई सदस्य जिम्मेदार नहीं होगा|

११- मंच के तकनीकी विभाग में सहयोग करने वाले सदस्यों को ध्यान रखना चाहिए कि कोई भी सुझाव देने से पहले सुनिश्चित कर ले कि यह ठीक से कार्य कर रहा है एवं पूर्ण अथवा दोष रहित है। सुझाव देने से पहले समस्या बताने वाले सदस्य से उसके ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम की जानकारी अवश्य ले लें क्यूंकि प्रत्येक ऑपरेटिंग सिस्टम के लिए ये सुझाव भिन्न भिन्न हो सकते हैं|

१२- मंच के तकनीकी विभाग एवं स्वास्थ्य विभाग को मनोविनोद का स्थान न समझें और मजाक में भी कोई गलत जानकारी न दें, ऐसा करने वाले सदस्यों पर कठोर कार्यवाही की जायेगी |

----------


## pathfinder

*नया सूत्र बनाने के लिये संबन्धित विभाग का चयन करने संबंधी आवश्यक सुझाव ।* 
किस विभाग में कौन सा सूत्र बनाएँ? 

हिंदी विचार मंच में वयस्क और अश्लील प्रस्तुतियाँ सर्वथा प्रतिबंधित हैं | सदस्यों की विभिन्न रुचियों के मद्देनज़र सामान्य मंच में बहुत से मनोरंजक और जीवनोपयोगी विभागों का सृजन किया गया है जिनका विवरण निम्नवत है : 

क) कला विभाग : यह एक नव सृजित विभाग है | सौम्य और कलात्मक प्रस्तुतियों जैसे ड्राईंग, पेंटिंग, मेहंदी, टैटू, कैरिकेचर आदि के लिए सदस्य इस विभाग में सूत्र निर्मित कर सकते हैं | क्योंकि यह विभाग सामान्य मंच का अंग है इसलिए सदस्यों को ध्यान रखना होगा कि वे इस विभाग में वयस्क प्रस्तुतियों से परहेज करें | 

ख) मेरा भारत : यह विभाग भारत देश के गौरवशाली इतिहास की जानकारी के लिए बनाया गया है | भारत देश के करेंट टापिक्स पर चर्चा के लिए भी इसी विभाग में सूत्र बनाए गए हैं | सदस्यों से अनुरोध है कि वे देश के इतिहास, मौजूदा विषयों एवं सांस्कृतिक विषयों पर स्वस्थ चर्चा और विचार विमर्श के सूत्र इसी विभाग में निर्मित करें |

मेरा भारत विभाग में कुछ उप-विभाग भी निर्मित किये गए हैं जिनका विवरण निम्नवत है :-

ख-१) क़ानून : भारतीय संविधान और भारतीय दंड विधान से सम्बंधित जानकारियों के लिए इस उप विभाग का सृजन किया गया है | इन विषयों पर जानकारी साझा करने के लिए सदस्य इस विभाग में सूत्र निर्मित कर सकते हैं |

ख-२) उपभोक्ता जागरूकता : सदस्यों से दैनिक उपयोगी वस्तुओं की गुणवता और खरीददारी से सम्बंधित जानकारियों को साझा करने के लिए इस विभाग का निर्माण किया गया है | अपेक्षा है कि उपभोक्ता जागरूकता से सम्बंधित सूत्रों के लिए सदस्य इस विभाग का चयन करें | 

ख-३) छोटा पर्दा : भारत में टेलीविजन पर प्रसारित होने वाले असंख्य चैनलों पर आने वाले बहुत से धारावाहिकों एवं कलाकारों के विषय में जानकारी को साझा करने के लिए इस विभाग का सृजन किया गया है | छोटे परदे से सम्बंधित जानकारियों के लिए सदस्य इस विभाग में सूत्रों का निर्माण कर सकते हैं |

ग) नारी जगत : मंच का यह विभाग नारियों के लिए सुरक्षित है। यहाँ पर दो उपखंड भी सृजित किये गए हैं :-
ग-1) सौन्दर्य एवं रूप सज्जा 
ग-2) आधुनिक परिधान 
नाम के अनुरूप उपरोक्त दोनों उपखंडों में महिलाओं से सम्बंधित सौन्दर्य प्रसाधन एवं नवीनतम परिधानों के विषय में विस्तृत विवरण है।

घ) विश्व-दर्शन : विश्व के अनेकों देशों के बारे में, वहाँ की ऐतिहासिक और दर्शनीय इमारतों के बारे में, वहाँ की सांस्कृतिक जानकारियों, कलाकृतियों अथवा अन्य विशिष्ट जानकारियों के आदान प्रदान के लिए इस सूत्र का निर्माण किया गया है | विदेशी जानकारियों से सम्बंधित जानकारियों के लिए सदस्य इस विभाग में सूत्र बना सकते हैं | 

च) गीत संगीत : फ़िल्मी और गैर फ़िल्मी गीतों की प्रस्तुति के लिए इस विभाग का सृजन किया गया है | इस विभाग में सदस्य फ़िल्मी गीत-संगीत, प्रादेशिक गीत-संगीत, लोकगीत एवं लोक संगीत से सम्बंधित जानकारियों के सूत्रों का निर्माण कर सकते हैं | 

छ) हमारा स्वास्थ्य : यह विभाग स्वास्थ्य संबंधी जानकारियों के आदान प्रदान के लिए बनाया गया है | सदस्य स्वास्थ्य संबंधी जानकारियों के आदान प्रदान के लिए इस विभाग में सूत्रों का निर्माण कर सकते हैं | विशेष अनुरोध यह है कि सदस्य किसी भी प्रकार की उपचार संबंधी जानकारी प्रस्तुत करते समय ध्यान रखेंगे कि उनके द्वारा प्रस्तुत की गयी जानकारी को अपनाने वाले सदस्यों को किसी भी प्रकार का शारीरिक दोष नहीं होगा | अनुरोध यह भी है कि सदस्य इस विभाग में प्रस्तुत उपचारों को किसी प्रशिक्षित चिकित्सक से डिस्कस करने के बाद ही उपयोग में लायें | 

ज) भारतीय सिनेमा : भारतीय फिल्मों एवं भारतीय फ़िल्मी कलाकारों से सम्बंधित चित्रों, चलचित्रों एवं चर्चा-परिचर्चा से सम्बंधित सूत्र इस विभाग में बनाए जा सकते हैं | 

झ) खेल-खिलाड़ी : राष्ट्रीय एवं अंतर्राष्ट्रीय खेलों, प्रतियोगिताओं अथवा खिलाड़ियों से सम्बंधित विवरण प्रस्तुत करने के लिए सदस्य इस विभाग का चयन कर सकते हैं | 

ट) आओ कुछ जान लें : यह विभाग देश विदेश के करेंट टापिक्स की जानकारियों, परिवार, समुदाय अथवा समाज की प्रचलित मान्यताओं, स्थितियों एवं किसी घटना विशेष की जानकारियों को साझा करने के उद्देश्य से इस विभाग का सृजन किया गया है | सदस्य ऐसे किन्ही भी विषयों को प्रस्तुत करने के लिए सूत्र इसी विभाग में बना सकते हैं | 
सदस्यों की सुविधा के लिए इस विभाग में निम्न  महत्वपूर्ण उपखंड निर्मित किये गए हैं:-

ट-1) साहित्य एवं ज्ञान की बातें : इस विभाग में जीवनोपयोगी जानकारियाँ, महापुरुषों की सूक्तियाँ एवं अन्य साहित्यिक जानकारियाँ संजोई गयी हैं | सदस्य इस विभाग में साहित्यिक और जीवनोपयोगी सामग्री को साझा करने के लिए सूत्रों का निर्माण कर सकते हैं |

ट-2) आज का दिन :इस उपखंड मे सदस्य वर्ष के ३६५ दिनों में से किसी भी दिनांक विशेष, तिथि विशेष, त्यौहार विशेष अथवा पर्व विशेष पर जानकारियों को साझा करने के लिए सूत्रों का निर्माण कर सकते हैं | 

ट-3) तकनीकी जानकारी : सदस्यों को तकनीकी जानकारियों मुहैया करने के उद्देश्य से इस उपयोगी विभाग का सृजन किया गया है | इस विभाग में आवश्यक सूत्रों का निर्माण कर के सदस्य कंप्यूटर अथवा अन्य कोई इलेक्ट्रानिक गैजेट से सम्बंधित तकनीकी जाकारियों का आदान प्रदान कर सकते हैं | 

ट-4) मोबाईल : आज मोबाईल एक अति आवश्यक सहयोगी साबित हो रहा है अतः इस विषय में विस्तृत जानकारी को एक ही स्थान पर एकत्र करने के उद्देश्य से इस विषय को 'तकनीकी जानकारी' विभाग से पृथक कर एक उप-विभाग का सृजन किया गया है | सदस्य मोबाईल से सम्बंधित जानकारियों को इस उप विभाग में साझा कर सकते हैं | 

ट-5) पढाई-लिखाई : यह विभाग विभिन्न प्रकार की प्रतियोगी परीक्षाओं/इंटरव्यू आदि की मूलभूत तैयारियों से सम्बंधित जाकारियों के आदान प्रदान के लिए निर्मित किया गया है | सदस्य इस विभाग में फोरम के अन्य सदस्यों से ऐसी उपयोगी जानकारियाँ साझा कर सकते हैं |


ट-6) कृषि एवं पशुपालन : भारत एक कृषि प्रधान देश है | कृषि के महत्वपूर्ण कार्य पशुओं के माध्यम से संपन्न किये जाते हैं | आदि काल से पशु-पक्षियों एवं मानव में एक घोषित -अघोषित अथवा जाना-अनजाना रिश्ता चलता चला आ रहा है | अतः खेती एक पशु पालन से सम्बंधित जानकारियों को सदस्यों से साझा करने के लिए इस उपयोगी विभाग का सृजन किया गया है | सदस्य ऐसी जानकारियों को इस विभाग में प्रस्तुत कर सकते हैं | 

ट-7) प्राचीन संग्रहणीय वस्तुएँ : 'आओ कुछ जान लें' विभाग से पृथक यह एक उप विभाग है जिसमे विभिन्न प्रकार की रुचियों का और विभिन्न प्रकार के कलेक्शन्स का विवरण एकत्र किये गए हैं | सदस्य ऐसे संग्रहणीय वस्तुओं का विवरण प्रस्तुत करने के लिए इसी विभाग में सूत्रों का निर्माण कर सकते हैं | 

ट-8) पाक कला : फोरम का यह सर्वाधिक चटखारेदार विभाग है | इस विभाग में विभिन्न प्रकार के जायकों, पाक-विधियों एवं खाद्य पदार्थों का विवरण संग्रहीत है | सदस्य अपनी मनपसंद खाद्य सामग्री के विषय में जानकारी लेने अथवा देने के लिए इस विभाग में सूत्रों का निर्माण कर सकते हैं | 

ठ) आओ समय बिताएँ - मंच में स्वस्थ मनोरंजन का यह इकलौता विभाग है | 'चौपाल' सूत्र इस विभाग की जान है | इस विभाग में स्वस्थ मनोरंजन के अनेकोनेक सूत्र संग्रहीत हैं | सदस्य सामान्य परिचर्चा के लिए सूत्रों का निर्माण इस विभाग में कर सकते हैं |

----------

